# Training twice a day, any benefits??



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Having found myself with some spare time, probably for the next few weeks,

are there any benefits from training twice per day a couple of days per week

I do 4 day split, legs and chest on there own so no need there

Was thinking possibly on back and bis, back morning, bi's early evening, same

with shoulders and tri's, could possibly concentrate on calves one of these

sessions as well and add in some cardio

Are there any benefits or might I just stay as I am??

:beer:

Tel


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

It depends how you look at it. I dont think it would do any harm as long as you are eating enough to cover the extra cals burnt in 2 workouts etc.

Altho i think you may need to change split slightly. I dont think it would be a good idea to train back in the am were bi's get hit a little letting them cole down for a few hours then hitting bi's.

I dont have any scientific reasoning for this i just dont think it would work. maybe back on the morn then triceps later on???


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO stay as you are, especially if it is working.

Twice a day training might work for Mariusz Pudz, but for the rest of us it would be a nightmare to recover from.

If you want to do stuff twice a day, so cardio in the mornings and weights in the evenings. Or find a hobby (work on your grip  )


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

It allows for maximum intensity on a low carb or calorie diet, Some competitive bodybuilders do this during dieting, It could allow for more intensity. But it could be much of a muchness, basically the same but hey if it fills in some time! lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> It depends how you look at it. I dont think it would do any harm as long as you are eating enough to cover the extra cals burnt in 2 workouts etc.
> 
> Altho i think you may need to change split slightly. I dont think it would be a good idea to train back in the am were bi's get hit a little letting them cole down for a few hours then hitting bi's.
> 
> I dont have any scientific reasoning for this i just dont think it would work. maybe back on the morn then triceps later on???





big said:


> IMO stay as you are, especially if it is working.
> 
> Twice a day training might work for Mariusz Pudz, but for the rest of us it would be a nightmare to recover from.
> 
> If you want to do stuff twice a day, so cardio in the mornings and weights in the evenings. Or find a hobby (work on your grip  )


thanks for the answers guys

I was just thinking of ways to utilise the spare time, fvcking cardio:eek: I climb

pylons for cardio:lol:

Just coming off a high reps routine soon, was wanting to build some strength on

core lifts, thought it may help with this but may think again now

Maybe go back to a 5 day routine for a few weeks, train hams with tri's and bi's

leaving more time to destroy quads.

Train back on own as well, only thing with this routine is getting the arms/hams

training in, its always too close to either chest or back:confused1:

3 fvcking answers in 2 days, I, this forum ain't going down the pan is it:whistling:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i hope this question isn't coz ur sh#tin urself about stu???? only kidding

i'd agree with the stick to the once a day gang. going by ur avatar it's working.

years ago i done twice a day i was olympic lifting & used to do technique stuff in the morn & squats n pulls later but it takes alot out of u & though in theory u'll be fresh for second workout from my experience ur no where near recovered & the exercises later in the day suffer. after a couple of weeks u end up needing a week off just to let body recover.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, after thinking about it twice pd is out, especially at my age 

Just thinking about 5 days pwk now, 1 bp per day and training hams with tri's and bi's.

Just want to get strong on the core lifts for the next few weeks, always the plan, fvck all

to do with 11 stone gurner:lol:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Do a few searches on the old old timers like Reg Park who was one of the firstto train twice a day, he was up and in the gym at 530 am for first work out and then about 12 hours later. If you have a home gym , no worries but it will be taxing


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I saw a video of Dennis James doing a double split, and it was popular back in the day, but I would struggle to work out my nutrition around two sessions...


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Just try it. I did it for about a week but i did bis in morning chest in evening next day i would do abs in morning legs in evening. I was eating alot and i think i gained a few lbs.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I've done twice a day training before

did chest in the morning and back in the evening

bashed a couple pb's in both sessions

felt i recovered fine, prob wouldn't do it very often though


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Having found myself with some spare time, probably for the next few weeks,
> 
> are there any benefits from training twice per day a couple of days per week
> 
> ...


i've heard this loads lately

and my answer is always the same. if your training hard enough how could anyone train twice aday, not unless your a monster on more gear than a freak and eatting s*#t loads even then WHY!

bodybuilding is only 20% what you do at the gym, less is always more with bb imo.

i used to train every day and i was getting nowhere now i train 3 at the most 4 times a week and my gains in the last 2 months have been better then the last 6months of going everyday!

but thats me, like i always say give it a try everyone if differnt it mite work for you goodluck mate. :thumb:


----------

